# ab أب (father)



## Qcumber

Mahaodeh wrote that *ab* "father" is pronounced with a geminated /b/ in her dialect: [?abb].
What are the dialects that have this feature?


----------



## WadiH

Egyptian, I think, but I think it sounds closer to "ubb".


----------



## Mahaodeh

I said that abb is with a stress on the b, not a geminated b.  However, I now recall that sometimes the Christians in Iraq use a geminate a with no stress on the b if they are referring to go (such as "in the name of the father, the son...etc.") - something like aab (closer to the pronunciation of "august" in Iraq آب)

I was also referring in fus7a not any dialect.  Most dialects just say abu.  Maybe my reply was deleted before you read it.


----------



## Qcumber

Thanks a lot for your answers.

I interpreted "stressed on /b/" as a geminate /b/ because it was first the first time I heard of a stressed consonant. Sorry.


----------



## clevermizo

Qcumber said:


> I interpreted "stressed on /b/" as a geminate /b/ because it was first the first time I heard of a stressed consonant. Sorry.



I would assume he means it is more forcefully, or with more exertion. "Tense" is an appropriate linguistic term. Stress in linguistics usually refers to the place within a multisyllabic word which carries more tensed sounds, higher pitch, higher amplitude or some combination of all of these.


----------



## Joannes

In Darija it is supposed to be an emphatic _and_ geminated /b/: *BBa*.


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Hi guys,

is آب the Modern Standard Arabic word to say _father_?
Because we have أب and آب and I don't understand the difference between each other...

Thanks


----------



## fdb

The classical Arabic word for “father” is ʼab(un) أب . The form ʼāb(un) آب is used by Arabic-speaking Christians to designate God the Father (the first person of the trinity).


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Thanks


----------



## Tyson786

Hey people,

I have heard Yemeni people from the south I think from taiz or ibb use these words for father is this used in other dialects too ? 

Aba like ab’a - Dad/father and I hear them use baba a lot too


----------



## Mahaodeh

Up to my knowledge, it's used in all dialects. The root also exists in other Semitic languages for father.


----------



## Tyson786

Tell me would other dialects pronounce it like ab or ab’a?


----------



## Mahaodeh

It depends, in which context?


----------



## djara

Tyson786 said:


> Tell me would other dialects pronounce it like ab or ab’a?


In Tunisian, a father is بو buu, the father البو il-buu, his father بوه buuh, etc...
When you call on your father, you say بابا baabaa
Tunisians seem to dislike hamza


----------



## Tyson786

Mahaodeh said:


> It depends, in which context?



Like when you call upon your father


----------



## Mahaodeh

I've heard it (aba) from some other dialects, Upper Egyptian for example. In others it can be yaaba (as in Palestinian) or yuba (as in some Gulf dialects), it's basically the same as baba except the first b is changed into either a glottal stop or yaa' sound. The same happens with mama.

Baba is much more universal though.


----------



## Tyson786

Thank you so much for the detailed reply


----------



## Hemza

djara said:


> In Tunisian, a father is بو buu, the father البو il-buu, his father بوه buuh, etc...


When you call on your father, you say بابا baabaa
Same in Morocco but there are other ways to call "father" (as said above "bba"  but this one is typically rural (urban people often make fun of this peculiarity)).


> Tunisians seem to dislike hamza



Not only Tunisians, most Arabs "dislike" them more or less . كأس, رأس, بأس etc aren't prononunced with their همزة but it is true that in the Maghreb, the همزة at the beginning of words often disappear and according to what I read, it is due to bedouin dialects' influence. Even inside words, it disappears for a واو or a ياء like some say متوخر instead of متأخر, we pronounce متفاعل based words (i.e.: متفائل) as "metfaa3el" (while my Egyptian friend does say "mutafaa3il") etc.


----------

